# Solved: Added 2nd hard drive now Mac Pro won't start



## paulvc1957 (Aug 11, 2009)

I just added a 2nd hard drive. Seagate 1 TB. I installed it in the 2nd drive bay using the 6 easy steps found on the web. Now when I press the power button, it clicks and the little white light near the button flashes once and then it is dead. Just like when a breaker trips. Pushing the button again does nothing. I took the new drive out and it then works fine. What's up? Do you think the drive is bad, or incompatible, or did I do something wrong? It's been a few years since I added drives. Do they still use Master/slave switches? Or is that old school now. Because I see no mention of that anywhere now in any of the instructions. 

The drive is a Seagate Barracuda SATA I got from Mac Mall. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

Drive is probably bad. Seagate had a lot of DOAs with some of their 1 TB and larger models. Would have to be pretty seriously bad, though, to take down the whole system.

You can confirm this by sticking it into another machine and seeing what happens.


----------



## paulvc1957 (Aug 11, 2009)

I figured the drive was bad. I exchanged it and got the new one today. I put it in and the same thing happened. I was installing it in bay 2 of 4. For the heck of it I tried it in bay 3 and it worked fine. Now I suspect the original one was okay all along. I suspect my 2nd drive bay is bad. Thanks for all of your help. I appreciate it.


----------

